# 55 Gallon Stocking - Lots of Options?



## 12ozPapa (May 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm pretty experienced in keeping fish, but never have had cichlids. I will be setting up a 55 gallon with tons of rock/caves/plants and so on. I have a list of cichlids I'm interested in (common names) and am wondering how many of each, if they can get along, etc. I can keep in the 55 gallon.

Thank you, here's my list of cichlids I've found myself interested in.

Acei
Electric Yellow Lab
Demasoni
Bumblebee
Duboisi
Afra
Auratus
Jacobfreibergi Peacock
Kennyi
Electric Blue

I'm aware not all of these are compatable but I'm just looking for guidance and general info on these species. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

That's an interesting list! Maybe you could list your top 3 choices?


----------



## 12ozPapa (May 20, 2013)

Austinite said:


> That's an interesting list! Maybe you could list your top 3 choices?


Well, I'd like a lot of variety. But I really like the Jacobfreibergi, Demasoni and the Electric Yellow/Blues.


----------



## Tony La Morte (Nov 30, 2011)

That looks like standard Box store offerings.

I am not trying to be negative here but if you go with this list, prepare for losses.

That is a tough crew you selected there. Good luck to you, and I concur with Austinite, you may want to narrow down your selection.

Regards,
Tony


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

It looks like Petsmart options but we can work with this. If you can find a local fish store instead that carries cichlids, take a look at their stock too. Sometimes they are better and sometimes not. Where in CA are you?

First off, I will list a little about why they wouldn't work in a 55g. 
Acei - these guys get big and prefer a 75 or up. A 55g doesn't give them much turning room when they are full grown.
Electric Yellow Lab - will work
Demasoni- will work with guidance - "little demons" for a reason
Bumblebee - too big for a 55g and nasty attitude
Duboisi - these are Lake Tang fish and have very sensitive digestion - these look really good in a single species tank
Afra - would work possibly but the "Afra" from petsmart really aren't Afra - they have looked more like Labidochromis Hongi the past year or so
Auratus - too big and nasty for a 55g
Jacobfreibergi Peacock - could possibly work but again Petsmart peacocks are more than likely hybrid 
Kennyi - prob won't work - can be very nasty
Electric Blue - get a bit too big for a 55g as well - need some space to turn around if they get the full 7"

If you're willing to put the work in, I highly suggest a 2 species tank with Yellow Labs (Electric Yellows) and the Demasoni. Demasoni are an extra work fish because they are highly aggressive with themselves. You often need a very large group and have to remove the outcasts before they are killed off. In a 55g, I would try to end up with 1M:4F Electric Yellows (purchase 8-10 juveniles if buying young and remove extra males) and allow the Demasoni to weed out what they don't want. I would expect to purchase about 20 Demasoni at first. You will soon figure out who needs to go if they are badly beaten up or hiding under the filter/heater etc.

Make sure to do a fishless cycle on your tank before adding any fish. And if you find a LFS with a better selection of fish, feel free to post if you want to change up the stock.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

If you are set on African Cichlids I would strongly urge you to go mail order. There are numerous advantages when ordering from reputable retailers and no disadvantages imo. I would also point you in the direction of the dwarf species due to the 55's narrow width. This is a list of some of the more popular:

Afra's (most species) including Cobues, Jalo Reef, Yellow Blaze, Red Top, White Tops
Labidochromis: Mbamba, Permutt, Textilis
Pseudotropheus: Cyaneus, Demasoni, Elongatus (numerous species), Saulosi


----------



## 12ozPapa (May 20, 2013)

Mail order may be an option.

Let me clarify, by no means did/do I think I can have all of those in one tank. I just wanted to know which ones were best suited for a 55, can any go together well, etc.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

12OzPapa,

I didn't think you meant to mix all of those fish together, I knew what you meant...I just asked for your top 3 faves because the list was so varied and I thought if we started with your top 3, then the forum could give feedback on whether those would work, or make other suggestions.


----------



## 12ozPapa (May 20, 2013)

Austinite said:


> 12OzPapa,
> 
> I didn't think you meant to mix all of those fish together, I knew what you meant...I just asked for your top 3 faves because the list was so varied and I thought if we started with your top 3, then the forum could give feedback on whether those would work, or make other suggestions.


Ah yes, my reply wasn't directed at you, my apologies.

I'd prefer to get fish at my LFS, mail order is awfully expensive it seems.

What is your idea of a 55g stocking?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd say do the labs, acei and jake. The male acei's can get up to 6" but the females stay around 4. I think five labs, five acei and a peacock would work in a 55. Just make sure to keep a 1m/4f ratio with the mbuna.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you order 3 species of juveniles, shipping will be somewhere in the neighborhood of $50. A small price to pay for being able to get exactly what you want.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> If you order 3 species of juveniles, shipping will be somewhere in the neighborhood of $50. A small price to pay for being able to get exactly what you want.


 :thumb:
It's either that or find a local breeder who has the species you want. I found one who has what I want and is willing to sell them to me for at least have the price of the LFS or online retailers, plus no shipping!


----------



## Tony La Morte (Nov 30, 2011)

Also check into local clubs as many have annual auctions.


----------



## 12ozPapa (May 20, 2013)

So I'm still doing research, etc, but how does this look for a stocking list to start out?

4 or 5 Acei
4 or 5 Electric Yellow Lab
2 or 3 Jacobfriebergi

Good or no?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

12ozPapa said:


> So I'm still doing research, etc, but how does this look for a stocking list to start out?
> 
> 4 or 5 Acei
> 4 or 5 Electric Yellow Lab
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Get 8 labs, and up the numbers of the others if buying juveniles. If you're getting these from Petsmart(including the Jakes), expect hybrids.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Get 8 labs, and up the numbers of the others if buying juveniles. If you're getting these from Petsmart(including the Jakes), expect hybrids.


Especially if you are unsure of the sex. One male per species will be plenty in a 55G tank .


----------

